# Gyms in Estepona



## jon2505

Hi

I have recently moved to the Estepona area and im having difficult tilme in finding any gyms / fitness centres.
Does anyone know of any within this area that are reasonably priced?

im male,32 i i like to work out maybe once or twice a week so any help will be appreciated.

thanks

jon


----------



## lynn

jon2505 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to the Estepona area and im having difficult tilme in finding any gyms / fitness centres.
> Does anyone know of any within this area that are reasonably priced?
> 
> im male,32 i i like to work out maybe once or twice a week so any help will be appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> jon


Found this one:
atalaya park hotel sporting club - estepona
The Atalaya Park complex offers a fully-fitted gymnasium with Nautilus weight-lifting equipment and cardio-vascular Life Fitness machines. Specialised instructors teach fitness classes including Aerobics, Stretch, Gymnastics, Body Sculpting, Step, Aerodance and personal defence training, Wing Tsun. Aquagym classes are offered in the outdoor pool in summer and otherwise in the indoor heated pool. After your work out, unwind in the Turkish baths, jacuzzis and saunas.

Ctra. N-340, Km 168.5
Tel: 952 889 000


----------



## lynn

jon2505 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to the Estepona area and im having difficult tilme in finding any gyms / fitness centres.
> Does anyone know of any within this area that are reasonably priced?
> 
> im male,32 i i like to work out maybe once or twice a week so any help will be appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> jon


Or this one:
buddha gym - estepona
Offers body fitness with cardiovascular machines, step and aerobic sessions, toning and martial arts, has exercise bikes and a solarium.

Tel: 639 142 818


----------



## Babsi

Hi Jon, 

I've some informations about prices from Buddha Gym. 

1 month - 55 Euro 
3 month - 145 Euro 
6 month - 280 Euro
12 month - 500 Euro 
1 Day - 9 Euro 
5 Days - 25 Euro 
12 Days - 50 Euro

opening hours are 
monday - friday: 8 - 23 h 
saturday: 10 - 15 h

when you drive from estepona to san pedro (A7) it's on the left, you can see it from the street! 

Greetings
Babsi


----------



## bakeja

My family and I are members of the Sports Club in Estepona called Centro Deportivo José Ramón de la Morena. Link to some info:

Portal de la Delegación Municipal de Deportes de Estepona

It is 44€ a month for the family and has a big, pretty good gym, two pools, padel, classes, sauna etc etc

I go every Tuesday swimming with the kids and every Friday in my haphazard attempts at personal fitness. I noticed this week it was really quiet - people heading for the beach instead I suppose.


----------



## MrCoolCat

I can recommend Buddha Gym as I visited the gym yesterday. 
Free weights and machines, and the maintenance seems also quite ok.

There's also a gym in San Pedro (apologym.es), but I have not visited it yet.


----------



## Guest

I found (via google earth) several gym listings. the google earth listings were sponsored by Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online. While awaiting to arrive there we also looked at gyms with pools for Bembibre and it seems that most cities have their own community centers that from all appearance seem top notch.

Suerte!


----------

